# Miralax or Just Soluble Fiber? (Slow Mo + Dry)



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

My doctor says I have slow motility. Yet I also have some dry, cracked stools (unless spasming) so she gave me Miralax to draw water into the stool. Miralax only bloated me because my colon couldn't push out the stool.First Question: Wouldn't soluble fiber work just as well to draw water into stool as Miralax? Second Question: Will Miralax even be useful if I have slow motility? I am thinking to try Miralax again while on Zelnorm (which I hope is upping my motility!).I appreciate hearing your experience and ideas!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My doctor says I have slow motility.


How does she know this?


> quote:Yet I also have some dry, cracked stools (unless spasming) so she gave me Miralax to draw water into the stool.


Ideally, you want to consume water with it.


> quote:First Question: Wouldn't soluble fiber work just as well to draw water into stool as Miralax?


No, because with Miralax you just have the water like the ocean. With fiber, you end up with wet sand.


> quote: Second Question: Will Miralax even be useful if I have slow motility?


With water, it should be.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, Flux, for responding. I am not sure how Doc thinks I have slow motility. She did a partial colonoscopy of large intestine (still full of stool even after the laxatives). Maybe because drawing water into my stool and softeners haven't helped move the stool out. How does one test for slow motility?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:How does one test for slow motility?


The simplest test involves special x-rays with sitz markers: http://www.konsyl.com/products/sitzmarks.htm More sophisticated tests include whole gut scintigraphy and colonic manometry.


----------

